# Installed rachio 3 and expanded zones recently



## Dvxdarkvashxvb (Sep 7, 2021)

Some reason two zones turn on at the same time

I had a lightning strike affect the irrigation controller hence why i got rachio 3 so trying to figure out which causes which and where to troubleshoot


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

I assume both come on if you turn on either zone. Check the connection at the controller. You may have the two zones wired together or the wires are touching each other or the connection at the controller.


----------



## Dvxdarkvashxvb (Sep 7, 2021)

bernstem said:


> I assume both come on if you turn on either zone. Check the connection at the controller. You may have the two zones wired together or the wires are touching each other or the connection at the controller.


I even disconnected one of the wires from one zone but still opens both solenoids/diaphragm not sure i wanna mess with it before i get a better idea of what I'm working with

The wires are not spliced together afaik unless it's from common wire


----------

